# This works for me



## duke2813 (Apr 28, 2009)

I had been on dicyclomine and imipramine for about 5 weeks with improvement, but still had 24 hr long episodes of intense painI got this stuff after my last episodeFiberteq available at www.vitaminshoppe.com has fiber. probiotics, flax + moreI also take enteric coated peppermint oil, flaxseed oil, fish oil, garlic, additional probiotic and enzymesAfter three days on the OTC supplements I feel like newPM me with any questions!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Please check back as many people will not send a PM to the people who say PM me for the details. Unfortunately too many sales people have used that tactic so that tends to make people a bit leary when people won't fully disclose in public.I'm glad you found a set of things that works for you. Often it takes doing a couple of different things to get good control rather than a single thing.


----------



## helpmeplease23 (May 19, 2009)

I agree with you the flax seed oil, fish oil, acidophilus, and vitamins have worked much better for me than any medicine they have put me on to date as well! I hear the peppermint oil is good, but I have ulcers as well, which I hear you shouldn't take if you have those. Anyone with advice/knowledge on that?


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Duke, what exactly your symptoms? IBS may cause a lot diffrent sort of pain.


----------

